# Le Jour Chronograph



## mac1984 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to this website, so I'm sorry if I post this in the wrong section.

This Le Jour Chronograph watch was my Grandfather's and was given to me when he passed away.

I have been trying to find out information about this watch and where I can get replacement parts and have it serviced.

It also has 'Jeep' on the face in the same font used by General Motors on their car brand making 4x4 vehicles. I was wondering if it was a promotional watch for Jeep maybe?

Please see photos attached.

Any information on the watch would be great.

Many thanks

Glenn


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello there

Welcome to :rltb:, it's a great place to be

The Jeep looks right, I'd say it's a promo of some kind, wonder if you got one free with a Jeep at one time?

Anyway, looks fine to me, not a chrono fan, but that's not too cluttered, so it looks good as far as I'm concerened. Maybe someone with more knowledge will help, I'd try a post in the Swiss section as well, maybe! :lookaround:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice looking watch







For servicing I can (as others would) recommend "Goggling" Ryte Time. He offers a good service at a fair price. Also contact Roy Taylor the owner of this site, I think he takes in repair work these days and can be recommended.

As For Le Jour, they are mostly known to collectors as the "poor mans" Heuer as the one similar to yours but with three sub dials (V7750 movement) are identical to the Heuer Pasadena, also similar to the Orfina Porsche Design.

Yours would appear to have a V7765 movement. I take it you hand wind it.










The Le Jour name can be found on other styles of watch that are generic, in that it's the same watch coming out of the same factory but with different names on the dial as was quite common in the 1960/70's. I'm not sure that Le Jour made any watches them selves, just marketing these "generic" watches from other makers. Certainly a promotional watch from Jeep in the 1970's


----------

